# Tesla AIO 70w Starter Kit



## Nailedit77 (7/10/16)

Material: Zinc alloy

Dimension: 92.8*50*24mm

Output Wattage: 7-70w（in 0.5w increments)

Operating Mode: POWER/SS/TI/NI200/KANTHALv

Battery: Requires 1 x 18650 Battery (Not Included)

Max output power: 7-70W

Max output current: 26.5A

Temperature Range: 100-300℃/200-600℉

Voltage adjust: 8V

Resistance Range: 0.1-3.5ohm for VW mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan69 (7/10/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Material: Zinc alloy
> 
> Dimension: 92.8*50*24mm
> 
> ...


Nice looking device were is it available locally


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/10/16)

Ryan69 said:


> Nice looking device were is it available locally


Does look nice, post sure who will bring it in. Maybe post in who has stock forum


----------

